# 5kC vs 10kC



## chongmagic (Jan 6, 2020)

I am working on a pedal that lists a 5kC pot for fuzz level, but all I have is 1kC and 10kC pots.

Here are the build docs.



			https://www.dropbox.com/s/67g2txnnvkg7ord/penumbra_documentation.pdf?dl=1


----------



## benny_profane (Jan 6, 2020)

Depends on the purpose and load required, but you can put a 10k resistor in parallel across the relevant lugs and change it to 5k. The sweep will be affected, however. You can’t change a 1k to 5k and retain full sweep.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks Benny, I will just wait and order a C5K pot.


----------



## Boba7 (Jan 7, 2020)

In that configuration a 10kC with a 10k in parallel will work fine I think


----------



## benny_profane (Jan 7, 2020)

Do you have a 10kB pot? The affected sweep might actually be similar to the 5kC if you use the parallel resistor. I can do a simulation later today.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 7, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> Do you have a 10kB pot? The affected sweep might actually be similar to the 5kC if you use the parallel resistor. I can do a simulation later today.



Yes I believe I have plenty of 10kb pots.


----------



## benny_profane (Jan 7, 2020)

Found this graph someone already made. I believe the plotting is correct. It’s not as extreme as a true inverse log, but it’s getting there.









						plot y=1/(1/R+100/Rx) and y=Rx/200 where R=10000 from x=0 to x=100 - Wolfram|Alpha
					

Wolfram|Alpha brings expert-level knowledge and capabilities to the broadest possible range of people—spanning all professions and education levels.




					www.wolframalpha.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 8, 2020)

Since there is already a 2.2K in parallel (R7), there's no need to add another resistor in parallel with a 10K pot.  

If you tend to use the top half of the FUZZ pot's rotation, then C1K would be fine.


----------

